# Anyone Recognize this NCC-1701 Refit Model?



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Someone found this in a vacant lot, supposedly.

Is it a filming model or a fan build?



















Mom found the Enterprise in a vacant lot in our ally - Album on Imgur


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Is it about 4 feet long? Northstar Enterprise A Model Kit | DeBoer Hulls


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Using the cinder blocks and lumber as guides I'd say that thing is longer than 10 feet, maybe 12. It also looks solid, no windows or lighting.

Are any filming models unaccounted for? And I think the filming models were smaller.

So either a fan build or something built for display at some kind of business (museum, restaurant, miniature golf course.....).


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

HEY! I've been wondering where I left that! If I PM my address to you - will you mail it back to me? OK-Thanks! :cheers2:


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

I think it's probably an actual crash landed alien spacecraft, that boldly went where no alien craft had crash landed before.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

That's a wild thing to just stumble upon.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

No way this is a filming model, or a DeBoer.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Probably just a display item from one of the "Star Trek Experience" things that ran for a while.

The displays were not known to be the most accurate...


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

It's scary to me how, after doing this in 3d for so long, the inaccuracies leap out at me.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

What state are you in? Kings Island, in Cincinnati, back when it was a Paramount property, used to have a non-lit outdoor display of a refit E in one its little gardens. It wasn't very accurate, but seemed about this size. It went somewhere when they sold the park and yanked all their properties out...


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

Channeling Linus...
It's not such a bad little tre,,, errrr bad huge Enterprise, it just needs a little love.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The windows on the back of the B-C deck are too narrow and I can see what appear to be seams along the tops of the nacelles as well as a seam on the shuttle bay doors.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Is it this?


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

No, don't think it's from the Star Trek Experience. As I look at the pics, it's wildly inaccurate. Nacelles seem tilted and way too low in relation to the saucer. I'm stumped by this. Maybe the King's Island display model? I never saw that one in person.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

The nacelles don't look so low in the picture not included in the post.

There does seem to be some Aztec detailing and Registration on the bottom NCC 1701.

At first I wondered if it weren't the Phase II but the impulse deck is the TMP version.

Greg


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> HEY! I've been wondering where I left that! If I PM my address to you - will you mail it back to me? OK-Thanks! :cheers2:


Hey there now slow down....,
I had an APB out for that!
Thanks for finding it for me.?
PM me for _my_ address.
Jim G.G.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's from Star Trek: The Tour.

A not-so-convincing 'replica' that some patrons mistook to be the actual filming model.

This may be an extra casting or perhaps even the master pattern.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

From the looks of the heavy base its mounted on I'd go with the Kings Island model. The discussion on Doug Drexler's Facebook page also points out one of the photos has an Ohio location tag in the description.


----------



## alensatemybuick (Sep 27, 2015)

The last 10 years have not been kind to it; see the following thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/198018-enterprise-marooned.html


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

It certainly didn't hold up so well. 

https://kicentral.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/IMG_4397.jpg


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Hopefully you didn't just leave it sitting there?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

The Tour model....


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

CessnaDriver said:


>


 I think that's the one. Looks like they painted it grey to cover the markings.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

People have been hung for less. Rescue the thing! Somebody.


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I still suspect it might be the Kings Island model. I recall being less than impressed with it. Even with no reference material to hand, it was immediately obvious it was an inaccurate replica.

That said, it could be either one. They look to be pulled from the same molds...


----------

